# R8 wrench



## swatson144 (Aug 17, 2012)

I just got my 1st offset boring head and have intentions of making different arbors for it to do different duties. All presupposing i managed to get the old arbor off without wrecking anything. So I tried a few 1/2 hearted methods and no good, next I just made a wrench real quick from ferrousscrapidium.\




worked great and I bet I'll need it again.

Steve


----------



## AR1911 (Aug 21, 2012)

I for one need more info.
I assume you are trying to unscrew a boring head from a threaded R8 arbor.
Is this a split block that clamps over the body of the R8 arbor?
What are the setscrews for?
What do you grip the boring head with to turn it?


----------



## jfcayron (Aug 21, 2012)

Let me guess, the set screws engage the slot of the straight part of the shank?


----------



## swatson144 (Aug 21, 2012)

Yep the screws go into the slot on the R8 and hold it by pressing down and by keying in the slot. To turn the boring head I used a piece of 1/2" stock in the holes for the boring bar.

The new arbor for ball turning is complete with a slot for a 3/4" open end wrench.




Steve


----------

